

Flatbed scanner camera hack - theblackbox
http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/scanner.html

======
URSpider94
This is a pretty popular hack, but cool nonetheless. Rather than
reconstructing the entire optical train, it's possible to mate the scanner
element to the back of a large-format camera. Check out
<http://golembewski.awardspace.com/index.html> as an example.

~~~
jcl
A scanner camera article previously on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=649150>

------
zandorg
Cool shot of him working on Blackberry source code:
<http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/scanner_pix.html>

